# meteoceanonline.fr : datos y diagnósticos para el Atlántico norte, mar y tierra



## meteoceanonline (28 Fev 2018 às 15:04)

Olá,
Lo siento por escribir en español.

Quería presentaros mi sitio web, donde se puede encontrar mapas de la presión / tendencia y otro diagnósticos en tiempo real para todo el Atlántico norte, océano y tierra, incluso Europa y America del Este. En particular, eso ayuda controlar el tiempo ocurriendo al largo y que podría amenezar a nuestras costas europas.

www.meteoceanonline.fr


----------

